# Am I psychotic or just having DP?



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem. I am hoping that I am not in fullblown psychosis with delusions. First of all, I can't feel the familiar part of me anymore. I feel in a constant state of fear. I am concerned that I am beginning to have delusions. I will call my psychiatrist to make sure. Because I don't recognize my life anymore, my mind makes very disturbing suggestions about what my life could be. I sometimes worry that life is just a giant science experiment, and lots of upsetting thoughts like this, or that I am just apart of a dream, and a lot of other crazy imaginative stories. After I think about these thoughts, I get very paranoid. I am concerned that I am becoming psychotic. I also feel if I look at people long enough, they look really strange to me. It starts to feel strange to have eyes, a nose, and so forth. Can anyone else relate?


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

I can definitely relate, I have a tendency to freak myself out like that sometimes. I worried about impending psychosis for the first 2 years I had DP, and it never came. I just ended up causing myself a lot of unneeded stress.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Ayato said:


> I can definitely relate, I have a tendency to freak myself out like that sometimes. I worried about impending psychosis for the first 2 years I had DP, and it never came. I just ended up causing myself a lot of unneeded stress.


Thank you Ayato. I definitely freak myself out. Thank you for replying to me. Just because I freak myself out, doesn't mean I am crazy.


----------



## The Goat (Feb 23, 2010)

I often feel rather similar feelings actually. I look at myself in the mirror and I don't really recognize my face or my features, so I understand what you mean. When you forget who you are and you lose touch with yourself, I guess it's a lot easier to have ideas of your life being something it isn't. I suggest considering starting a journal of some kind. Perhaps that'll allow you go back and read about just how little there is to be afraid of.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Crazy person doesn't question their symptoms.


----------

